# Visayan: Diri banda



## john welch

I am looking for an expression like "diri banda" in Indonesia and found this in Philippines : "bation gid ya ang rehearsal sang mga bands sa Banda Diri Banda Didto." It is something like "personal wealth" "person holding" in Indonesia. Could you tell me the Philippines use of "diri banda"?


----------



## Pretty_Gaella

Hi john welch

Actually "diri banda" is a native dialect here in the Philippines. 
It's *Bisaya* and it's widely used in the Visayas region. 

*Bisaya: *diri banda
*Filipino:* banda doon
*English:* over there


----------



## mataripis

I read that word in "Banda Aceh" but here in the Philippines the word "Banda" means   " over here/there". In Tagalog Manila , It is common to say "Bandang Maynila mainit na"  (part of Manila is already hot) and the expression " Dito banda" is also used .In Southern Tagalog; it is "Dini Banda"  with same meaning of "Diri Banda" of Bisayanon in Bisayan Islands and Mindanaw.


----------



## john welch

Very good. It seems to mean a component or portion of a larger containment. Indonesian banding "compared". Bali banda "tie, bind".  Could it have the sense of a defined feature of land, such as a hill or mountain, which is a particular area "over there, that part"?


----------



## mataripis

john welch said:


> Very good. It seems to mean a component or portion of a larger containment. Indonesian banding "compared". Bali banda "tie, bind".  Could it have the sense of a defined feature of land, such as a hill or mountain, which is a particular area "over there, that part"?


Exactly!


----------

